
Rocket test in Alaska polluted 230 tonnes of soil - stevenjgarner
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2218048-exclusive-rocket-test-in-alaska-polluted-230-tonnes-of-soil/
======
stevenjgarner
"Astra Space suborbital launch fails" \- [https://spacenews.com/astra-space-
suborbital-launch-fails/](https://spacenews.com/astra-space-suborbital-launch-
fails/) (Dec 6, 2018)

